# Hill House - Gloucestershire



## UrbanX (Oct 2, 2013)

No history on this one I’m afraid. 
Visited with Senbell, one hot Sunday. 




Ransacked, but nothing damaged as such.






There was a lot of photos strewn over the house: 



Wedding Day:



Wedding day speech:






This happy postcard:



And this sad letter:



Trashed: 



Ted:



Obligatory:


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 2, 2013)

Ace !! these kind of places are soo intriguing wouldn't mind reading abit of that last book, looks a hoot haha. Cheers for sharing enjoyed that


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 2, 2013)

They must have used a hellov a lot of power there are a least 12 sockets in the kitchen,cracking pics.


----------



## borntobemild (Oct 2, 2013)

Great pics. 
I find it impossible to imagine how or why anyone could abandon a family home in this way.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 2, 2013)

borntobemild said:


> Great pics.
> I find it impossible to imagine how or why anyone could abandon a family home in this way.


Yes I agree. Makes you wander why. So much personal stuff.

excellent report Mr X


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice find. Looks like it could be around the forest.


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 2, 2013)

Nice one, though you'd think 15 years would be long enough for the daughter to have sorted out her late Mother's estate and at least clear the place out. Not that I'm complaining, of course, as it means more for us to see


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 2, 2013)

Cheers for all the lovely comments guys and gals, it means a lot. 
I don't want to give too much away in public; but I'm sad to say that I know the family no longer own it. 
All those memories still in there. 

Boring pics that I havent posted show that they had started to restore it after the occupier died, but then just stopped for some reason. A familiar story, but it never gets less emotional researching them.


----------



## krela (Oct 3, 2013)

Not everyone has an emotional attachment to their family, many people are estranged from theirs. Not everyone has children either!

Not saying it's the case with this property, but it's not unusual.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 3, 2013)

Good to see this place again....thanks for posting


----------



## ZombieNemesis (Oct 3, 2013)

Mars Lander said:


> Ace !! these kind of places are soo intriguing wouldn't mind reading abit of that last book, looks a hoot haha. Cheers for sharing enjoyed that




I agree also


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 3, 2013)

Very nice dude, a very nice find!


----------



## NakedEye (Oct 5, 2013)

Nice find that, gorgeous chaos! agre with the comments about personal items and stuff...think i'd sit for hours having a rummage and a good flick throgh that last book!


----------



## Potter (Oct 6, 2013)

Places like this always amaze me.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Oct 6, 2013)

Great find! Sad though when personal stuff especially photos are left behind. Great report


----------



## whodareswins (Oct 7, 2013)

Incredible find this, it seems to have a variety of stuff inside too. That book looks hilarious! Nat far from me either.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 7, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Cheers for all the lovely comments guys and gals, it means a lot.
> I don't want to give too much away in public; but I'm sad to say that I know the family no longer own it.
> All those memories still in there.
> 
> Boring pics that I havent posted show that they had started to restore it after the occupier died, but then just stopped for some reason. A familiar story, but it never gets less emotional researching them.



Perhaps when UrbanX approaches my age, the realisation will dawn that bricks and mortar or boxes of possessions are the least important things in life. Walking away from them does not diminish the memories of a lifetime, nor in many cases do they help recall same when illness or infirmity strikes. I have a very dear friend who religiously recorded his family on film, video and tape - two years ago a brain tumour left him semi paralysed, deaf and blind. I sincerely hope that within the trapped world he now lives in some happy memories fitter through - but then if that does occur perhaps it just makes his existence even more hellish and my thoughts are only there to make me feel better about the situation!

Krela's profound comments posted just below the above quoted entry are so true in many instances of this type of find.


----------



## Quattre (Oct 9, 2013)

I agree with Dirus Strictus. Pics & blogs & photo albums are just there to make us believe that we own things and time and people, but it's obviously not the case and someday we will lose it all. But no harm trying, though...I'm currently the owner of all that remains (pics and papers & personal stuff) of two persons lives, not estranged from their families, not without children, not abandoned the least, but in the 15 years since I've kept those memories, nobody asked me to see them as I thought they eventually would, & I didn't look at them either. Maybe they were right to want to throw them away, I don't know...
But anyways, it's a nice place, Urban X!


----------

